# silent water bottle



## wildweims

Does anyone have any good silent or quiet water bottles? I found one which isn't bad, but I'm afraid it's too big for my tiny babies. I just hate that ball noise. 

And do rats just know that a water bottle is a water bottle? I'm so curious...


----------



## crapola

ugh, i wouldnt want a silent water bottle. the sound of ratties drinking reminds me to check all the bottles on all my cages at least twice a day.

and do you mean from when they're little? most ratties will learn from their mother what to do with a water bottle... there are exceptions though. i got 5 adult males who had never in their lives had water bottles. they were given bowls of water, which to me was a pain in the butt. i added water bottles to their cages and showed them all how to drink by pressing my finger on the nozzle and putting the wet finger to their mouths. once i had seen each one of the boys drinking from the bottles, the bowls went, and they havent looked back. their previous person is amazed that it only took a couple of days for these boys to drink from bottles.


----------



## jesirose

This one works great and it doesn't leak like the ball ones do. Plus it goes on the outside of the cage so it's easy to refill and clean.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...av_dropdown6_link3&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

My girls never had any trouble figuring out how to use it. They just nibble on the valve to open it and then drink the water! 

Why would you need to check the water twice a day? My rats don't drink nearly that much! Am I doing something wrong? I just look at it a few times a week and fill it when it gets half full.


----------



## wildweims

At first I thought that water bottle was the one I have! I got one of the flip top ones that doesn't leak, just like that, but it is a different brand. 

These two are just about 3 months, so they are still small and the water bottle is made for ferrets, but I think they'll be okay. 

Thanks!


----------



## jesirose

Yeah this one has a valve instead of a ball. Basically they bite the little valve and the water drips out. I also love how this one screws onto the cage instead of the stupid wire hangers.

Is yours the ball kind? Those bug me so much lol.


----------



## wildweims

No, mine is a valve thing. You push it in and the water comes out. It has a clip thing too for the cage, but since i had to put hardware cloth over my cage it won't work. I just attached it with a couple of cable ties and I'm checking a lot to make sure they don't chew through the ties. I hate those wire thingies too. It's from petsmart like the one you showed but doesn't look like that. It was $9.99 but it's huge. It's made for leaving your pet for the weekend. 

I can't find it anywhere online and I think I threw away the thing that it came on, but I'll look next time I go to PetsMart.


----------



## jesirose

Why won't it work with hardware cloth? I've never seen it - is the screw too big to fit or something?
Maybe you could make a small clip in the cloth?

I don't think a water bottle would be too big, maybe just only let it get half empty and then clean it and refill so the water stays fresh. Or only fill it 3/4 or something.


----------



## wildweims

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/pro...rce=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=220070

This is the water bottle, I think, but ours is clear. You can see the unique clip-y thingie. 

DOH! I didn't even think of clipping the hardware cloth to make it work. Now I feel dumb. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jesirose

Yeah 41 oz is huge lol! But it's like half the cost of mine. Thanks for the link, I never saw this site before!


----------



## crapola

jesirose said:


> Why would you need to check the water twice a day? My rats don't drink nearly that much! Am I doing something wrong? I just look at it a few times a week and fill it when it gets half full.


because its still "summer" here, even though technically its autumn. adelaide, south australia, is in the middle of a stinking heatwave. today is day 6 of a probable 14 day heatwave of 35C+ temperatures. for those of you who are metrically challenged, thats 97F+. today was well over 100F, and tomorrow will be too.


----------

